# Dubai camera shop



## barnaby666 (May 1, 2015)

Hello,

Im looking at buying a camera in Dubai this month. iv looked online and found a web site (dubaicamera.com). It looks cheap compared to the uk so i was wondering if any of you guys have had any experience with this company or could recommend any other shops to visit in the city.


Thank you in advance,


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Gulf Photo Plus is fantastic. Such great customer service and experts in the field. We've taken a lot of their courses.

Grand Store Digital is where we go to negotiate when we buy multiple things.

We have also bought bodies from Digital Rev - they're very competitive: shipping and taxes are paid by them.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

I'm not sure if you mean Dubai Cameras but we have also bought a new camera from them and some other photography things. It's the cheapest we could find and would definitely order again


----------



## barnaby666 (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for the help. Yes i have looked at Dubaicameras.com. They seem like a good price. iv been told they are grey imports however if they are cheap enough i will seriously consider ordering when i arrive in Dubai ( it says i can order online and then pay once i arrive at the store). 
Thanks again for the help.

Regards , 
Liam


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Yes, it's pretty interesting how it works... Actually, there is an area in 'old' dubai with lots of tiny electronics stores. Once your order is ready you are requested to go to one of the shops and they will pick your order there on the spot. It is somewhat strange (you'll have to experience it). It's fine, but just be sure you get exactly what you ordered 

Good luck! haha



barnaby666 said:


> Thanks for the help. Yes i have looked at Dubaicameras.com. They seem like a good price. iv been told they are grey imports however if they are cheap enough i will seriously consider ordering when i arrive in Dubai ( it says i can order online and then pay once i arrive at the store).
> Thanks again for the help.
> 
> Regards ,
> Liam


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I deal with these 'traders' in old Dubai (a couple of blocks behind the creek) they have a mix of legitimately imported and grey imported goods. All of them are legal but the grey goods may not have a local warranty so you could have to send something back to Singapore or the US.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

I've been quite impressed by Al Falak Electronics in Deira City Center. The prices seem reasonable and the staff are quite knowledgeable. 

Also, if you are looking for Canon, then the Canon store in the Dubai Mall has quite competitive prices. The prices are not dissimilar to B&H, which is saying quite a lot. 

Speaking of which, B&H Photo and Video (which is arguably the best camera store in the world) is perfectly happy to ship to Dubai.


----------

